# LJ Soundtrack



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

I figured I'd start a thread dedicated to the Lumberjocks sountrack so Chip could have his thread back. Sorry, Chip.  The latest entries are:

Merle Haggard and Willie Nelson, "Poncho and Left-tilt" 
Elvis Presley, "I want glue, I need glue, I love glue"


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Johnny Cash' "Rose(wood) of my Heart" and "I'm Free from the Chain(saw) Gang Now".


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

The Beatles "Norwgian Wood" And the lyrics could be changed to:
"I once had a burl, or should I say, it once had me…"

John Lennon must have been a Lumberjock…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

and don't forget all the work by "The Carpenters" especially the one "We've Only Just Begun"... that one was for Martin


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

or there song about safety when working with power tools or hand tools for that matter:

"Make Believe It's Your First Time"


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

We forgot one of Johnny Cash and June Carters greatest hits "If I were a Carpenter"


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

or from their "I Won't Last A Day Without You" dedicated to wood everywhere.

When there's no getting over that rainbow
When my smallest of dreams won't come true
I can take all the madness the world has to give
But I won't last a day without you

Touch me and I end up singing
Troubles seem to up and disappear
You touch me with the love you're bringing
I can't really lose when you're near


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Peter, Paul and Mary's "If I had a Hammer"


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I had it on the other thread, but since were on Johnny Cash. "I strike the line."


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

I must have missed the other thread…


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

Check out the Easy Listening thread, Obi. I just made this one because it started to take over Chip's thread. And let's add a little Rod Stewart…

"Wake up Maggie, I think I've got something to build for you."


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

I just went a read Chip's Highjacked thread… too funny.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Sly and the Family Stone's "Sand"


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Mick Jagger's solo album had a song "Lonely at the Shop"

The Oldies "At The Shop" "Let's go to the Shop, oh baby…"


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

The little shop of horrors?


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

I was thinking more like Routers On the Storm. and the Doors…were they Lumberjocks?


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

And who can forget that Classic Band from the 70's Black Oak Arkansas?


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

Or the Beatles White Oak Album


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

and Oakie from Muskoge


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Deep Purple "Smoke From the Router"


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

"Somewhere over the router, chips will fly"

"The Burl boy of Company B"


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

Alan Jackson - "Don't rock the miter box"


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Whew, after looking at this thread I sure am glad JP moved it. ;-) LOL.

JP, I was just kidding you but my e-mail box sure thanks you…


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

I didn't think you were too upset about it, but once it started getting out of hand I figured it would be easier to just start fresh.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Should we move the other posts over?

I'll reiterate mine anyhow

Mott the Hoople - Alder Young Dudes
Pink Floyd - The Great Jig in the Sky
Beatles - I saw her sanding there (Thanks Dennis)
Day Stripper

Get your kicks on Router 66

Oh, anyone remember Jefferson Air-Planer? They were lumberjocks.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

And sometimes when I'm working I like to listen to… (looks up…) ooops. heh heh heh

Did anyone already post Steely Dan - Rikki Don't Lose That Finger.


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

Don't forget the classic country hits from….
Conway Twitty - "Lathe you down" 
Keith Whitley - "I'm no stranger to the grain" 
Roger Miller - "Planers for sale or rent, router bits 50 cents"

Here's one from the Stones… "Sawhorses… couldn't drag me away"


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

And that Rolling Stones song started out:

"I love *riving*, it's easy to do,
The things you wanted, I built them for youuuuu.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Or Skip… How about Rikki don't chose that Lumber


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Who the heck is Skip? Boy I hate that (just teasin ya Obi)
Poor Obi is having a really rough week.


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

And for our Canadian friends….

Neil Young - "Keep on logging in the free world"


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Rikki don't choose that lumber, It's the hickory Obi wants… 

Leaving with my Jet Planer…

more Beatles!
Golden Lumber
Lucy in the sky with diamond sharpening stones

and more Stones!
(I see wood door and I will not) Paint it black
Anybody seen my screwdriver?


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

NIce one JP!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Nirvana.- Smells like mineral spirits.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

and don't forget the theme song for Sesame street-- Sunny Days.. sweeping the sawdust away


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

Bruce Springsteen - "Board in the USA"


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Huey Lewis - "Hip to be Square"


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

Now for something a little more obscure….
Electric Light Orchestra - "Don't bring me down, Sprrrrruce"

and one just for MsDebbie…. 
Everybody's favorite Canadian singer, Gordon Lightfoot - "The wreck of the Elm Fitzgerald"


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

you make me laugh.


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

Can anyone guess the band on this one?
"Hey, hey, you, you, get off of my cloud lift"


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Could that be the Routing Stones?


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

Hmmmm… it was either them or maybe the Rolling Water Stones…. the Rolling Diamond Stones? I don't remember. One of the three.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

And Polyurethene Pam


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

"Why do you build me up (build me up), Butternut, baby just to let me down (let me down)......."


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

"how much is that router in the window"


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

here's one dedicated to LumberJocks.com!
"Do the SHUFFLE"

and Ice-T's "PULSE of the rhyme"


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Here's one from *Da Range*.
Icky Picky, Icky Picky Porcupine.
I Can See You Hiding Behind the Norway Pine.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

Lathe Lady Lathe - Bob "Burl" Dillion


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

Nice, Greg! How about a little "Knock, knock, knockin' on a raised panel door"


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Zeppelin:

Hey lady, you got the lumber I need,...
Darlin' darlin' darlin' woodwork a while with me….


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

Bad Company - "Feel like making dove…. Feel like making dove….. Feel like making dove… tails"


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

Obi should know this one… Dire Straits - "Sultans of Sticks"


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

The Big Bopper or the Rolling Stones… take your pick… "Chantilly Lacewood had a pretty face, and some Pony pipe clamps hangin on the wall"


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

didn't Cher sing a song about being a Clamp?


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

Would that be "Gypsies, Clamps and Thieves"?
Didn't she also do "If I could turn some pine"?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

that's the one!! 
or is that Gypsum, Clamps and Table Leaves


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

by the way Rick and I had a great chuckle this morning as I went through the list for him..


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

I stand corrected… LOL


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

If your a hand plane fanatic, I just came if from outside.

"Lapping in the Rain"


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Well i just remembered a Johnny Horton tune about "Whispering Pine"


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

And the Beatles' "Paperbagged Router"


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Paul McCartney must have been a woodworker - had his favorite brand of tools…

Jet!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

What was that Elton John Song? Festool and the Jets?


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Willy….

you we're always on my pine…


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

My heros have always been LumberJocks?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

On more Paul McCartney and Wings song…. Bandsaw on the run


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

CCR

I wanna know, have you ever Cedar rain?


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

Here's one for the wood burners out there…
Rolling Stones - "Beast of Burnin"


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

"I want you to want trees…. I need you to need trees…. I'd love you to love trees…"


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Kenny Rogers and the 1st Edition… "Something's Turnin'"


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

Do we have any Elvis yet?
How about "Hunka, hunka turnin' wood" or was it "Hunka, hunks burnin' wood"?


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

You aint nuthing but a hound dog, lyin on the pine


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

Iron Butterfly - "InagaddaMakita" 
Pink Floyd - "Another brick in Dewalt"


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

"...while my table saw gently weeps…"


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

I figure Matt from Matt's Basement Workshop fame will suggest something from 3 F33T Up. There site is worth checking out.


----------



## Wooder (Dec 9, 2006)

Heck why not try Robert Plamer "Addicted to WWing"


----------



## Wooder (Dec 9, 2006)

Lynyrd Skyryrd "Gimme 3 Steps of Planing"


----------



## Wooder (Dec 9, 2006)

Huey Lewis "Hip to have a good Square"


----------



## Wooder (Dec 9, 2006)

Georgia Satellites " Keep Your Hand Away from the Blade"


----------



## Wooder (Dec 9, 2006)

Brooks and Dunn "Red Oak Road"


----------



## Wooder (Dec 9, 2006)

Bob Seager " Love to Watch Her Cut"


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

House of Pain… Boom Shellac Shellac Boom


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

Scott…. you're good…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

hahaha you guys are good!!


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

Ozzy Osbourne - "Crazy Grain"


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

"Mack the Riving Knife"


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

did you know that "Chitty Chitty Bang Bang" is really about a hammer?


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Grooving the night away….


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

"Goin Against The Grain" by the OAKridge boys


----------



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

How about from Randy Newman:

*LJ - we love it*


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

This ones for Lee,

Joan Jett and the Blackhearts,

I Love Pocket Holes, put another Kreg on the wish list baby!


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

Wood Turning, Fleetwood Mac 1975


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

"Every time it rains it rains, pen-turnings from heaven."


----------



## matter (Jan 30, 2008)

"The lumberjack blues" by Jackyl is a good one

Killer chainsaw solo too


----------

